# Homeward Bound 2009 Synopsis



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

For the year 2009 Homeward Bound:

Rescued a total of 850 dogs breaking the record set in 2008 of 810.

581 of those rescued were transported constituting 180 transports.

Our new Vet clinic at the Sanctuary was opened and is now in full use.

And 2010 will be an exciting new year with lots of things planned.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW Steve. That is mind boggling. Bless you for all you do.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bless Homeward Bound for all the goldens saved. Unfortunately we hit a record too in the number of goldens this past year, I think the number was 102. That makes almost 1000 goldens between two rescues. I wonder how many with all the other rescues.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats to all of you involved with rescue for helping all of these wonderful dogs out!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Those numbers are mind boggling--that many goldens needing rescue in your area of the country alone. It's good to know your rescue helped so many deserving goldens and, in addition, changed the lives of many people who brought these precious souls into their hearts and lives. 

Homeward Bound should write a book on running a successful rescue operation. You could designate all proceeds to go back to the rescue. I know there are some volunteers in other rescues around the world that would devour every page and possibly help their own organizations be more successful in helping the dogs.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Those numbers are mind boggling--that many goldens needing rescue in your area of the country alone. It's good to know your rescue helped so many deserving goldens and, in addition, changed the lives of many people who brought these precious souls into their hearts and lives.
> 
> Homeward Bound should write a book on running a successful rescue operation. You could designate all proceeds to go back to the rescue. I know there are some volunteers in other rescues around the world that would devour every page and possibly help their own organizations be more successful in helping the dogs.


 
Great idea Anne.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

All I can say is WOW and GREAT JOB!! Thank you for all you do for this wonderful breed!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Congratulations to Homeward Bound. I'm sorry the number of goldens needing rescue seems to increase every year, but thank God for HBGRR, its many volunteers, and everyone involved in rescue throughout the country. You truly do make a huge difference to so many animals, and to the people who love them. And Tia thanks you, too.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Great job to Homeward Bound and all it's volunteers! Thank you for helping all those Goldens.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wish I lived closer...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I wish I lived closer...


Me too, Homeward Bound is very well organized and well run. Plus, the weather is better!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

You and Homeward Bound Rock!!
What a wonderful organization and your dogs for adoption are beautiful, too!!!
http://www.homewardboundgoldens.org/


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm happy to report that yesterday we had our first Board Meeting of 2010 and there were actually 4 empty kennels in the kennel area. Can't remember the last time that happened.


----------

